# Mini refrigerator wattage?



## kcrossley2

I'm trying to determine how much wattage a mini-refrigerator uses. Here's the specific model I'm interested I'd like to get: http://products.geappliances.com/ApplProducts/Dispatcher?REQUEST=SPECPAGE&SKU=GMR04HASCS&SITEID=GEA

Unfortunately, GE, and most other manufacturers, don't list this information. They do show their energy guide however, which states that this product consumes 345 kWh a year.


----------



## crecore

Guesstimate....

I have seen current draw of a full size refrigerators ballparked for calculations at 425 watts which would be 3.7 amps, for compressor start up add 70%, so another 300 watts for a total of 725 watts max or 6.3 amps. A smaller unit would obviously be some amount less but a compressor is a compressor so I imagine it could still be 5 amps max.

If you can find one in a store you can get better info off the tag on the back too.


----------



## kcrossley2

Thanks, I did. It's 145W, which is a lot lower than I expected.


----------



## SecretSquirrel

> Unfortunately, GE, and most other manufacturers, don't list this information.


Yeah, that is a bummer. I'm not quite sure why they don't do that. I noticed Home Depot has these units. If there's one close by, you could sneak a peak at the nameplate or... call the GE 800 number and tell them you gotta have that info.


----------



## technoir1

KW/H = Watts x Hours/1000

so 345 = W x 8640/1000

so W x 8640 = 345 x 1000


so W = 345,000 / 8640

W = 39.9305 Watts

which by the way would not be possible for a minifridge running on mains power as the low wattage of 39 watts is unheard of and impossibile. unless it's mayby a 12volt minature one capable of holdin a single beer 



I know its an old thread but I hope it heps somebody

another formula to find Power (P) measured in watts is P = V x I meaning power in watts = Volts x Amps

 Or another to find KW/h is..... V x I x Hours /60


----------



## ScottR

> KW/H = Watts x Hours/1000
> 
> so 345 = W x 8640/1000
> 
> so W x 8640 = 345 x 1000
> 
> 
> so W = 345,000 / 8640
> 
> W = 39.9305 Watts


You've assumed the load will be constant. The compressor, defroster, light, etc, will be engaged intermittently.


----------



## Garasaki

Sort of the same point as the poster above me, but you've also assumed constant usage.

I don't know the formula they use for those energy star ratings but I'm sure it's not full load consumption for 8640 hours (every minute of an entire year).

I've also gone looking for mini fridge current draw - trying to decide if I want to put a dedicated circuit in for a mini fridge. I came up empty too. I'm glad someone in this thread had a number (145w)...definately helps my decision.


----------



## technoir1

ScottR said:


> You've assumed the load will be constant. The compressor, defroster, light, etc, will be engaged intermittently.


lol how silly of me! you are absolutely correct :thumbsup:


----------



## PUNADUDE

TRY THIS, AS A START...
http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/conline/edca...ridge/A2_fridge_fridgefreeze_mandef_brand.pdf
ITS MY UNDERSTANDING THAT TO GET YOUR CONSUMPTION...PER THE GOVT INFO PROVIDED
YOU TAKE THE ANNUAL POWER CONSUMPTION DIVIDE BY 365 THEN TAKE THAT 'RESULT'
AND DIVIDE BY 24... FOR A REAL SIMPLE, BALL PARK, HOURLY POWER CONSUMPTION FROM A KWA NUMBER.
NOW, YOU CAN COMPLICATE THIS WITH ALL SORTS OF BELLS, WHISTLES AND ASSORTED SITUATIONS HAPPENING,
BUT IT IS THE 'GOV'T.S' NUMBERS... AND WE ALL KNOW WE CAN TRUST THEM TO RUN THINGS... LIKE MINI FRIDGES!
IVE FOUND INFO ON USING CHEST FREEZERS AS FRIDGES...PRETTY SIMPLE!
ALOHA


----------

